# Những lưu ý sau khi ăn trái cây



## toilatoi (7/10/21)

Những lưu ý sau khi ăn trái cây Nhiều người thường có thói quen uống một cốc nước sau khi ăn, thế nhưng với những loại trái cây sau đây bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵngkhuyên bạn không nên ăn khi bụng đang đói hoặc uống nước ngay sau khi ăn vì sẽ có thể bị "phản tác dụng" đấy! Những thực phẩm không nên ăn khi đói 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cơ thể bạn cần một mức độ pH nhất định để tiêu hóa đồ ăn. Độ pH này bị phá vỡ nếu bạn uống nước sau khi ăn những thực phẩm chứa nhiều nước. Điều này là máy hút bụi công suất lớn do quá nhiều nước sẽ làm loãng độ pH của hệ tiêu hóa, dẫn tới tiêu hóa kém. Do sự xuất hiện của chất xơ và nước, các loại quả như đu đủ và dưa được khuyên không dùng khi đang đói, vì chúng làm loãng độ pH của hệ tiêu hóa. Những loại thực phẩm chứa nhiều nước này tiêu hóa khá nhanh khi đói, và chúng bắt đầu tiêu hóa trong thực quản ngay trước khi tới hệ tiêu hóa. Uống nước sau khi sử dụng những thực phẩm này làm xáo trộn độ pH và ngừng quá trình tiêu hóa. Vì vậy trong một số trường hợp, thay vì chuyển hóa thành dinh dưỡng, chúng bị chuyển đổi thành chất độc. Kết quả là thực phẩm có thể ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe. Những loại trái cây sau khi ăn không nên uống nước ngay Các loại quả như dưa chuột, dưa hấu cải thiện tiêu hóa nếu được ăn đúng cách. Uống nước sau khi dùng những loại quả này có thể ảnh hưởng không tốt. Điều này là do thực phẩm chứa nhiều nước, giúp quá trình tiêu hóa được dễ dàng hơn. Uống nước sau khi ăn những thực phẩm này, nhu động ruột trở nên quá “trơn tru” và có thể dẫn tới tiêu chảy. Nói chung, bạn không nên uống nước ngay sau bữa ăn hoặc trong khi ăn vì điều này có thể loại bỏ các enzym tiêu hóa, và dẫn tới tiêu hóa kém. Thời gian lý tưởng để uống nước sau khi ăn những thực phẩm này và sau các bữa ăn nên là 30-40 phút. Bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình với Nước rửa trái cây hữu cơ Resparkle từ Úc Tại Úc, sức khỏe của con người luôn là vấn đề được đặt lên hàng đầu. Cũng vì thế các sản phẩm hữu cơ đặc biệt rất được ưa chuộng tại quốc gia này, và chỉ những sản phẩm được cấp giấy chứng nhận của các cơ quan thẩm định mới được người dân tin dùng. Để được cấp giấy chứng nhận hữu cơ buộc các sản phẩm phải được sản xuất theo một tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt, và tùy theo chất lượng mà sản phẩm đó sẽ được cấp giấy chứng nhận ở mức độ khác nhau. Trong đó, cấp độ cao nhất là: 100% Organic. Quay trở lại với Nước rửa trái cây và rau quả hữu cơ Resparkle. Nếu so với những loại nước rửa rau quả thông thường khác trên thị trường thì sản phẩm này có gì khác biệt? Về thành phần: Là sản phẩm được làm từ 100% thành phần hữu cơ tự nhiên, không chứa bất kỳ hóa chất độc hại nào nên tuyệt đối an toàn với sức khỏe con người khi sử dụng. Không chỉ giúp loại sạch bụi bẩn bám trên rau quả, nước rửa trái cây và rau quả Resparkle còn có khả năng loại bỏ dư lượng thuốc bảo vệ thực vật trên rau quả giúp màu sắc của rau quả tươi ngon và bảo quản được lâu hơn so với rửa bằng nước thông thường. Bên cạnh đó, với công thức hữu cơ đặc biệt Nước rửa rau quả còn có thể diệt đến 99.99% vi khuẩn gây bệnh lẩn trốn trên rau củ quả. Đây được xem là những điểm mạnh nổi bật nhất khi so sánh với các loại nước rửa rau quả đa năng khác trên thị trường. Về chất lượng: Nước rửa rau quả hữu cơ nói riêng và các dòng sản phẩm hữu cơ khác nói chung của linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệp thương hiệu Resparkle đều được cấp giấy chứng nhận cấp độ 100% Organic của cơ quan thẩm định hữu cơ NASAA. Chính vì thế, bạn hoàn toàn có thể an tâm về chất lượng và độ an toàn. Tại Việt Nam, sản phẩm của Resparkle được phân phối độc quyền bởi Công ty TNHH Delight nên bạn không phải lo hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng.


----------

